# Any other MMORPG gamers?



## MajorD (Jun 24, 2013)

Hiyas, as the title says, wondering if there's any other AC'ers here that are also slightly hooked on MMORPGs?

I'm currently *back* to Aion, after quitting it several gazillion times... I always get lured back. I have good Aussie friends there and the new expansion is coming out this week with new classes. I have LOTS of aggravations with this game so I don't necessarily recommend it, but being my first MMO, it's been hard to let go of.

I've also played:

Rift
GW2
Tera
SWTOR

The top 3 I only played for about 3 months each and SWTOR I ran a guild in on 2 different occasions.

I'm going into the 2nd year of my degree now so my time spent playing MMOs has become less and less, but being midyear break I'll probably play the new classes and content in Aion, before I start back at uni again.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 24, 2013)

I've played WoW since 2006 on and off. Haven't played in almost a year at this point though, but no doubt I'll be sucked in again once the new expansion is announced.

Aside from that, right now I'm playing Guild Wars 2. Very fun game!


----------



## Novaus (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm pretty regular on Guild Wars 2 and LoL right now.


----------



## MajorD (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah the buzz died fast for me in GW2, it wasn't for me. I'm unfortunately very vanity-based and prefer the customisation and skin variety in Aion over all other MMOs I've played so far. I'm also a little too hyped for the release this week >_< 

Whyyyy exams... why must you interfere with my AC:NL loving and the biggest update in Aion yet >.>


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 24, 2013)

I used to play WoW, I played for about 2-3 years. I played a little bit of Mists but my computer can't handle gaming anymore so I quit. I need to get a new computer if I plan on playing another mmorpg. If I do get a new computer I am planning on playing RIFT.

As far as gaming on my computer goes, I play LoL every now and again. I'm an epic Teemo lol


----------



## Trundle (Jun 24, 2013)

Novaus said:


> I'm pretty regular on Guild Wars 2 and LoL right now.



League of Legends is an MOBA, not an MMORPG. Just letting you know.

I used to play Lord of the Rings Online quite a bit, and of course Runescape at one point, but since then I haven't played much of MMORPGs.


----------



## Novaus (Jun 24, 2013)

Trundle said:


> League of Legends is an MOBA, not an MMORPG. Just letting you know.
> 
> I used to play Lord of the Rings Online quite a bit, and of course Runescape at one point, but since then I haven't played much of MMORPGs.


I know buddy, just putting it out there since I was saying games I frequent 

Also, Dragon's Prophet. It looked much more appealing than it actually is.


----------



## DirtyD (Jun 26, 2013)

I have WOW, but an inactive account just for the time being... But I dunno if I will reactivate it after I use my last 2 month card I have... Only because once ESO comes out, that is where I'll be


----------



## Riiiiptide (Jun 27, 2013)

Used to be big in Rappelz and Maplestory.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 27, 2013)

I played GW2 for a long time, pretty much 27/7 when it came out, but it got boring, then I tried Tera, the combat is AMAZING in that, but the quests are all the same.
AION is pretty fun, but the cool stuff is too expensive, and it got boring quickly.

They should make a GW2 with Tera combat, and Runescape *gameplay*

RS is probably the MMO I have spend most time on, I used to play it for a long time, tons of fun, but there?s not enough weapons armors and such, if just it had more items, and the EVENTS from GW2, and the combat from Tera.

I?m sure someday there will be a perfect MMORPG.

I guess when we get Full Immersive Virtual Reality, they will be able to make AWESOME MMOs, like in the anime SAO.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DirtyD said:


> I have WOW, but an inactive account just for the time being... But I dunno if I will reactivate it after I use my last 2 month card I have... Only because once ESO comes out, that is where I'll be



Same, I started playing WOW because my friends did, but they had double XP or triple not sure, but they got LVLs so fast that I could not follow, so I was kinda left behind, so I quit, I don?t think it?s that good anyways.


----------



## Kip (Jun 27, 2013)

I used to play A LOT of RuneScape awhile back, but now i get on every once an awhile. (Most just waiting for RuneScape 3)


----------



## Wish (Jun 27, 2013)

I play vindictus +best

ign: nyuumi


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 2, 2013)

Been playing RS since I was 7 and I'm not stopping anytime soon. ^^


----------



## Riesz (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi there!  I've played a lot of MMOs over the past 10+ years, starting with Ultima Online.  

I still have active Guild Wars 1 and Guild Wars 2 accounts and hop on from time to time.

I mostly spend my time playing WoW since my fiance and I play it competitively together in high-end raiding.  If anyone else is on WoW/Battlenet you can add me!  Battletag Chi#1331


----------



## oath2order (Jul 5, 2013)

Been playing RuneScape since November 29, 2004. I'm about to get my fourth 99 and I'm not stopping any time soon.


----------



## Holls (Jul 5, 2013)

hmm

Started out with Runescape in 2004, 
Moved to WoW, 
Started playing MapleStory
Started playing Rift
Back to Runescape,
Started playing Heroes of Newerth
Back to WoW
Back to Rift 
Back to Runescape. 

I played Runescape to occupy my freetime waiting for ACNL, and haven't logged on since June 9ish haha..


----------



## Horus (Jul 5, 2013)

Play Oldschool RS time to time, can't really stand the live game though


----------



## Marcus (Jul 5, 2013)

Been on and off RS since 2004 all the time. Right now I've managed to quit and not go back since last December. I'm trying very hard to resist the urge to return yet again- only reason I would would be to catch up with some friends on there and try out RS07. The 'new look' RS really doesn't appeal to me and I doubt that I would ever have gotten into it if this it what it was like in 04.

As far as I'm concerned though, no other MMORPGs ever interested me much. I tried Maple Story about 8 years ago and found it quite dull. Right now though I'm highly anticipating TESO as a group of my real life friends will be getting it aswell; I've never had the experience of playing an MMORPG with irl friends so I can't wait.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 22, 2013)

I use to play A LOT of Runescape quite a few years back (5 years ago?) then I moved to Gamigo's Fiesta Online (Europe version of Outspark's Fiesta online) I played that for 3 years and I quit last year. I don't play MMORPGs anymore, I have a... money problem. *Can't stop making my characters look beautiful*


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jul 22, 2013)

I play FeralHeart every once in a while does that count....


----------



## StiX (Jul 22, 2013)

I used to play Ragnarok Online for a long time, then many other random mmo's after that, last few years I started playing World of Warcraft with friends but we're on a break now, might start again once the new patch is live!


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 30, 2013)

I...play LOTS of MMORPG?S every day I check if there is an new one!
my favorites are RO and WpW, or mmo?s with companion pets, or Hunters


----------



## Pixelshift (Jul 31, 2013)

I used to play an MMOG, called LEGO Universe, but LEGO cancelled the game... does that count?


----------



## Demaria (Aug 6, 2013)

I have been playing TERA for the past few months and I happen to like the combat system quite a bit. Now I can't go back to tab targeting, it just feels wrong :O


----------



## Toraneko (Aug 7, 2013)

I waiting for FF14 to come out so I can start playing that. 

But previously I've played WoW, Aion, Rift, GW2 and SWTOR. All except WoW I've played on launch.


----------



## ansem the wise (Aug 7, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> I waiting for FF14 to come out so I can start playing that.


This. But currently I'm playing Spiral Knights. Its a free game on steam, if anyone else here played give me a ring, maybe we can do a mission or something ^_^ XD


----------



## darkzero (Aug 7, 2013)

I played WoW for at least 3 or 4 months before my sub ran out. Haven't played since but I want to get back into it.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 7, 2013)

Demaria said:


> I have been playing TERA for the past few months and I happen to like the combat system quite a bit. Now I can't go back to tab targeting, it just feels wrong :O



I have that problem too, once you try the combat in Tera you never go back, but that?s the only good thing about Tera imo, the quests are horrible, and all that, I hope that someone?s gonna make an MMO with combat like Tera, and quests like Runescape, and take ideas from Guild Wars 2.


----------



## Dustbunnii (Aug 8, 2013)

I used to play a lot of different MMOs and I would play them all the time, but not so much anymore.
Nowadays I just play Guild Wars 2


----------



## Napoleonic (Aug 14, 2013)

I have GW2 ( quit after my guild died.  Like the game is Guild Wars 2.  What's the point if your guild dies.  OTL ), I've played a variety of Nexon games ( Mabinogi, Dragon Nest, Vindictus, MapleStory, Combat Arms even. ) but I dislike Nexon with the very core of my being; I've also played more dumb anime clicky-pointy MMOs than you can probably count and quit each one subsequently but I do keep going back to LaTale ( it's not an MS clone. ).  I have Tiara Concerto installed on my computer right now but I haven't played more than an hour of that due to all this Japanese I don't understand.  I found Spiral Knights quite fun but am permanently banned from that despite my best efforts.

I tried TERA in beta and actually found the combat... too slow for me ( might've been the class I picked though ).  So I'm waiting for Blade and Soul and am crushed by the fact that PSO2 might not even come out in NA.

So right now it's weird indie games and Animal Crossing until Blade and Soul is out.  And a weird niche I found for being hilariously bad at shooters with my friends ( or hilariously good at sniping.  either one. ).

Although I am willing to try any MMO as long as it doesn't cut into my wallet too deeply ( I spent way too much on games that I don't play anymore because of THE FASHION.  I'm going to be broke if BnS has fashion you buy with real money. ).


----------



## Mya (Aug 14, 2013)

I play XGen's MMOs


----------



## Hamusuta (Dec 9, 2013)

why is there no mention of wizard101 uh hello best online game ever
except the staff, the staff are the most moodiest little shamrocks(replace amrocks with ti swapped around) in the hisotry of moody staff. one time i asked if me and a friend could fight a level 7 because we are level 6 and i actually got replied with "OmG CAN U NOT SEE WE R BUSY AND U R ASKIN US STOOPID QUESTIONS LIKE DIS DAT WASTE OUR GOD DAMN TIME JESUS KIDS THESE DAYS UGH"

- - - Post Merge - - -

(we were actually really noob and needed a lot of help.)


----------



## Saranghae (Dec 9, 2013)

I was obsessed with Maplestory for like.. 4 years. Now I don't play really play PC games anymore but my boyfriend is crazy about them.


----------



## shuli (Dec 9, 2013)

Saranghae said:


> I was obsessed with Maplestory for like.. 4 years. Now I don't play really play PC games anymore but my boyfriend is crazy about them.



i wasted so many years on that game ; _ ;
no regrets

nowadays i cant seem to find any mmorpg that will give me the same feelings i had during my ms years


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2013)

STILL on RuneScape here


----------



## Kayleigh (Jan 17, 2014)

I played FlyFF obsessively for about two years, but I logged in the other week and found both my character and the server I played on are gone, so I've not really got any motivation to go back there.


----------



## Hot (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't even know how many MMO's I've joined. I have a list, but I'm just too lazy to count. . 
My first three were Fantage (5 Years) Runescape (2 Years) and Maplestory (6-7 Years). I've spent at least $50 on each one I've joined, and about 500+ USD on GMS until I found out about private servers two years ago. 

I really have to stop spending money on _free_ MMO games.


----------



## Neriifur (Jan 17, 2014)

The one MMO I used to play a lot of was Ragnarok Online back in the day (6 years worth on the official servers).  I still can't find anything that can beat that.  The one MMO I'm looking forward to at the moment is the sequel to it.  (No Ragnarok Online 2 is not a sequel.. it's a joke.)

http://steparu.com/previews/mmo-rpg-previews/1455-tree-of-savior-online-preview

I'm also looking forward toward Everquest Next, because it's like Minecraft on crack.

I've played several other MMOs.. but they were all essentially copy paste versions of WoW with a little tweaking.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 17, 2014)

Looking forward to the upcoming Elder Scrolls MMO


----------



## unravel (Jan 18, 2014)

The World Of Magic, Rusty Hearts, Ragnarok, Dragon Nest, flyff and forgot some MMORPGs I played

- - - Post Merge - - -



Neriifur said:


> The one MMO I used to play a lot of was Ragnarok Online back in the day (6 years worth on the official servers).  I still can't find anything that can beat that.  The one MMO I'm looking forward to at the moment is the sequel to it.  (No Ragnarok Online 2 is not a sequel.. it's a joke.)
> 
> http://steparu.com/previews/mmo-rpg-previews/1455-tree-of-savior-online-preview
> 
> ...



Err which reminds me there is no Ragnarok 2 in Philippines when I try to download SEA server I think they block the IP servers from PH I think. Uhh.... Maybe the reason was all pinoys are aggressive and mostly they speak tagalog/filipino instead of english which really pisses me off. *sigh*


----------



## Hot (Jan 18, 2014)

Well, that's really stereotypical (Not sure if this is the word) of you. Asians get annoyed when Americans speak English instead of their language as well.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 18, 2014)

Cold said:


> Well, that's really stereotypical (Not sure if this is the word) of you. Asians get annoyed when Americans speak English instead of their language as well.



I get annoyed when people buck the trend, for whatever reason, and purposefully write in size 1.


----------



## Hot (Jan 18, 2014)

Yup. Tell that to all the other people doing it. I get annoyed when people reply to posts not even meant for them to reply to.


----------



## unravel (Jan 18, 2014)

I get annoyed when people don't know how to mind their own business, seriously.
Off topic much?


----------



## Hot (Jan 18, 2014)

Then don't post in a thread where everyone can read your message.


----------



## unravel (Jan 18, 2014)

This is a MMORPG topic and not "I get annoyed when..." game/basement thread. He is joking c'mon...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 18, 2014)

Cold said:


> I get annoyed when people reply to posts not even meant for them to reply to.





Cold said:


> Then don't post in a thread where everyone can read your message.



Wow. You're a smart one.


----------



## Justin (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey you guys.

Stop please.

Don't be butts.

Thanks.


----------



## unravel (Jan 18, 2014)

Let's just stop please. .___.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay, anyway is Fantage uhhh MMORPG? I played it long time and all I did was customize avatar, join contest and stuff.


----------



## Hot (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks, but I already know that I'm so smart.
Anyways, Fantage is listed on sites like MMOHut, so. I just went with that.


----------



## Minties (Jan 18, 2014)

I've tried bouncing around different MMOs to pass the time haha

Maplestory, but lost interest at level 100. Played Aion when it came out, but the grindfest put me off. Got to level 60 in Tera, then bored.

WoW is really the only MMO I've gone back to! Been playing since early BC, but have quit over the years. Finally stopped fully raiding while still in ToT. Mists only kept me interested for a while, enough to get my server first CMs! haha Here's my armory if anyone is curious!

http://us.battle.net/wow/en/character/cenarius/Mint/advanced


----------



## Neriifur (Jan 18, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> The World Of Magic, Rusty Hearts, Ragnarok, Dragon Nest, flyff and forgot some MMORPGs I played
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Well you didn't miss out on anything by not playing it. It's the worst mmo in existence in my opinion.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jan 19, 2014)

I just can?t wait for Black Desert Online.
It?s gonna be *epic*!


----------



## cyclone993 (Jan 25, 2014)

Currently play Final Fantasy XIV  Preeeetty awesome


----------



## Kirito (Feb 11, 2014)

I used to be an addicted mmorpg player.. I was a capped wizard in a top raiding guild on Fiesta Online in Cypion server. Thankfully I quit a few years ago and now only play casual, non-addictive, less time consuming games like animal crossing and iphone games.


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 11, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> The World Of Magic, Rusty Hearts, Ragnarok, Dragon Nest, flyff and forgot some MMORPGs I played
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Used to play world of magic a lot, but server lags so much and com2us scks.


----------



## Kaitrock (Feb 27, 2014)

I play Everquest and Maplestory


----------



## kookey (Feb 27, 2014)

Not a hardcore mmorpg-er, but I always like to dabble and try.

Played WoW for a bit but I have weird mood swings with games and I need to be in the mood for it to enjoy it. And I go in and out of moods frequently when it comes to games (AC being the ONE only exception lol). So I couldn't keep up with the constant playing you need to do for WoW. Found my happy medium in GW1 which I like LOVED TO FREAKING PIECES. Now play GW2 (I have a smallish guild of some good friends that keep me coming back).


----------

